# Happy birthday HibLaGrande



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

And many returns on the day! I hope you got lots of prop goodies.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Hey thanks Vlad! :jol:


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Have a happy one Hibla!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Happy b'day!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Happy Birthday HibLaGrande! Hope it's a good one.


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Happy Birthday!  

~~Bill~~


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy belated birthday!!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Happy Birthday HibLa. I hope someone picked up copies of *Tales From the Crypt: The Demon Knight* and *In The Mouth of Madness* for you.


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

happy birthday!


----------

